# Worldmark South Pacific timeshare.



## lesroo (Jan 22, 2012)

I purchased 7,000 points from WorldMark SP last week from the developer as I was told it was the only way to access their Exchange Plus scheme, which entitles me to WSP points in exchange for my timeshare at Beach House and Sandy Point in Australia. Could anyone tell me if I could access the WSP Exchange Plus scheme if I was to purchase their points from resale?
The 7,000 WorldMark SP points cost me Aud$17,700. I still have a few days to rescind this purchase on their 7 day cooling off clause, so any immediate advice would be most appreciated.
Thank you!


----------



## presley (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't know the answer, but you may find it on wmowners.com


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 22, 2012)

Welcome to TUG

It is almost always a better idea to buy resale with WM. The extras you get by buying from the developer are just not worth paying at least 3 times more per point.


My advice rescind while you can and then look into buying resale.  If after that research you still want to buy from the developer believe me they still take your money.

PS I'm moving this to the wyndham board where Worldmark owners hang out.


----------



## HudsHut (Jan 22, 2012)

Here is information on the program for WM North America owners.

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6079

***
But to answer your real question, you should rescind now. Then take your time to research and decide whether the possibility of paying a fee to exchange your 2 other timeshare weeks in return for WMSP credits is worth the thousands of extra $.

Feel free to post your question on WMOwners.com/forum/ 
Our Australian members will know if there are differences in the WMSP version of the Exchange Plus program.


----------



## LLW (Jan 23, 2012)

lesroo said:


> I purchased 7,000 points from WorldMark SP last week from the developer as I was told it was the only way to access their Exchange Plus scheme, which entitles me to WSP points in exchange for my timeshare at Beach House and Sandy Point in Australia. Could anyone tell me if I could access the WSP Exchange Plus scheme if I was to purchase their points from resale?
> The 7,000 WorldMark SP points cost me Aud$17,700. I still have a few days to rescind this purchase on their 7 day cooling off clause, so any immediate advice would be most appreciated.
> Thank you!



The old WMSP, now called Wyndham Vacation Resorts Asia Pacific (WVRAP), has entirely different rules from WM North America (WMNA). I don't know the answer to your specific question, as I am only an owner of WMNA, but have several thoughts on this:

1. If your objective is to get WVRAP points to use in the WVRAP network, wouldn't it be cheaper to buy WVRAP resale than buying WVRAP Developer then Exchange Plus it?

Exchange Plus in NA is a very poor bargain. You only get about 80% of the credits, and have to pay a huge transaction fee each time (worth over 2K credits). If the AP program is anything like it, then it's not worth it. 

2. If your objective is to use the WVRAP credits to exchange into the resorts in the Wyndham TEN Exchange Network, mainly WMNA and WVRNA,  have you looked into buying, resale, WMNA (about US. $2,000 for a small account) and/or WVR NA (if you search hard you can get those points for free) directly?

3. If your objective is to somehow make use of your Beach House and Sandy Point, you may exchange using II, RCI, or any of the independent, small exchange companies. No need to throw $17,700 after it. Remember, you would have the WVR maintenance fees on top of the Beach House fees.

4. The Exchange Plus program in North America is not limited to Developer credit owners - resale credit owners can use it too. Its primary purpose is to benefit Wyndham, not to benefit owners. But I don't know the specifics for WVRAP, so can't advise you for sure on this.

5. If you are not sure you should buy Developer now, you should always rescind. There will always be a chance to buy Developer. But once you are past the recission period, you can't rescind and are always tied to yet another timeshare.


JMHO.


----------

